# Steam controller no /dev/js0 ?

## MaDDeePee

Hi people,

just bought a steam controller, followed the gentoo guide:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Steam_Controller

and loving it. Just one problem. There is no symlink /dev/js[x] for this gamepad created, anyone

knows how to get it so i can configure and use this hardware outside steam network?

Thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## Ant P.

/dev/js0 will only be there if you enabled legacy joystick interface support in the kernel.

Modern programs use the /dev/input/eventX interface instead.

----------

## MaDDeePee

Hey Ant,

yes and i got it enabled. Working for other Gamepads.

Its just that steam controller that doesn't want to act like a gamepad.

(Or its my udev, that doesn't want to create a symlink?)

----------

